# Golf Monthly iPad Magazine



## FaldosJumper (Sep 25, 2011)

OK my review of sorts of the iPad version.

I didnâ€™t have the Zinio app on my device or ever heard of it for that matter but found it pretty quickly and was impressed at the speed of the download of the mag. You can start reading it while itâ€™s still downloading but like I say for the whole mag to come down takes no time at all.

The first thing you see when turning the first few pages is an introduction on how to get the best from the app.

The first thing that made me say WOW was the interactive adverts. Not all the ads are interactive but the ones that are, are simply brilliant. Two that stood out to me was the Srixon golf ball one and a one for Trendy Golf both different but really eye catching, one was a video one went straight to an online catalogue. Granted these can be found on the web but very good nevertheless.

The QR codes that are in the mag that can be scanned by your smart phone are all clickable so not missing out on those and you get extra iPad only content too whether it be video or photos. However, this â€˜exclusiveâ€™ content eventually finds itâ€™s way to the GM website or the their youtube page and if major launches are planned theyâ€™ll land on youtube, website and iPad at the same time.

Another interactive feature I like is where thereâ€™s an email address or website it has a blue line under showing itâ€™s clickable and nowhere does this come in handy is the letters page, read something, have a view, click, write and it lands on Mikeâ€™s virtual door mat for publication.

One feature of the iPad is which ever way you hold it, it should rotate display the page correctly. When reading the R&A rules section it caused some trouble as you can't actually hold it upside down to read last months answer, however this â€˜outo-adjustâ€™ can be adjusted in the iPad settings to not do this but a solution may be to print the answers the correct way up and on another page.

I did find the pictures beautiful on the screen and did find the two page spreads (via landscape) of pictures quite impressive but you couldnâ€™t really read the text, more of an issue of the size of an iPad screen and yes you can â€˜pinchâ€™ it to enlarge it so maybe itâ€™s not much of an issue.

By getting this version I've missed out on the greenfree voucher, would other e-version users be bothered by this? For me Iâ€™d prefer to have it.

You have access to every issue you purchase for an infinite amount of time, as long as you have the app installed.

You donâ€™t get any gifts for subscribing but the major obstacles Iâ€™ve found with this issue was not wanting to read it in the bath â˜º and trying to negotiate time with the kids and wife to actually have the iPad to read it!

I think the iPad version is excellent but to find time to read it and missing out on the odd giveaway, I do think Iâ€™d stick with the paper version. After a couple of days I was ready to jump with both feet in and pay for the year on the iPad but not too sure now. Unless we get another iPad of course or even make it available for the iPhone or even get a Mac out for Zinio.

My last point, if you have an iPad, give it a go you may just like it!

Hope this was helpful for someoneâ€¦ off to play my weekly medal, later!


----------



## Ken_A (Sep 27, 2011)

Great review - thanks


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Ken,

Funnily enough I've just subscribed again... To the paper version 

Just too much hassle trying to prize the iPad out of my kids hands!


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi, I bought a years subscription for my iPad. I bought it because  im living abroad just now. I love the format but the annoying thing is missing out on subscription gifts and any free tokens or booklets you'd get with the paper copy. However that being said, it suits my purpose getting the mag in this format and also getting it delivered free to the door in Canada is nice.

Cheers
andy


----------

